# Panoramas



## DonaldG

Let's see your panoramas 

maximum width no more than 1024px wide please


Here is one to start off with:









Durdle Door, Dorset England
(A haunt of an errant Scotsman :wink


----------



## Wrench97

Here's one I did awhile ago off the deck from our old beach house.


----------



## DonaldG

That looks like a nice place to chill out...Where is it?


----------



## Wrench97

Wildwood Crest New Jersey on the back bay. Wildwood is an island Ocean on the front and bay in the back, it's about 8 blocks to the beach of course the beach is 4 blocks of hot sand to the ocean.


----------



## Done_Fishin

The Acropolis in Athens, cropped otherwise untouched


----------



## Done_Fishin

2 pictures taken one after the other of the same landscape .. changing the camera settings can alter the way one sees the same scene without resorting to paintshop :laugh:




















I like that dark broody sky and think that a photoshop job with the lighter foreground might just help make the picture .. one of the advantages of using a tripod is that you can experiment with your digital camera taking more photo's than you would do normally to see how changes affects the result.


----------



## Wrench97

Like this?


----------



## Done_Fishin

You're too fast for me .. and now that I see it .. I am not quite so sure any more .. the original colouring adds to the mood, the vivid colouring above makes it look (to me) somewhat fake, like in DonG's touched up photo's in another thread!

I really must get a handle on photoshop one day to do my own experimenting. What took you 5 minutes to do now would have taken me a couple of days at my present level of expertise 

Thanks ever so much so though for the effort .. really appreciated ray:ray:

:wave:


----------



## Wrench97

That is fairly large jump, the nice thing after you have the area selected you can make the adjustments real time to see the changes, it would probably have looked better if I left the Gamma alone and just upped the contrast.
I like to play with the buttons.


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> somewhat fake, like in DonG's touched up photo's in another thread!


Oi! wot fakes? I'll have you know all mine are original masterpieces untouched by human hands!:laugh:

Now...

This was produced by a process of my own invention. (honest) I call it "FauxHDR"

Taking the darker of D_F's images & save as 1a.jpg
Then making a much lighter version with levels pallet Save as 1b.jpg
open 1a.jpg & make a darker version & save as 1c.jpg

Then tone-map the 3 versions in Photomatix Pro.
The resultant mapped image is then given a burst of Fred Miranda's Velvia plugin and a small amount of saturation & finally a wee sharpen....

(I bet D_F doesn't like it! :grin


----------



## DonaldG

You don't need good kit to make a panorama....

This one is made from 5 overlapping images taken with a mediocre 2 Mp mobile phone, hand held, not on a tripod.

Taken, processed & up on the 'net in 10 minutes!


----------



## carsey

Zante - View over Zante Town


----------



## zuluclayman

beach shot from two summers ago - about two and a half hours drive from me


----------



## zuluclayman

the Pasha Bulker on Nobby's Beach after huge storm two years ago - this was the morning after she ran aground


----------



## DonaldG

ZCM - the beach... I see it was crowded that day....

The beached boat - That is a lovely capture. The clouds and the seas peaks volumes about the passing storm. The sun & reflections are the real 'silver lining'.

That would look good framed and on the wall....I love it.


----------



## DonaldG

I have a couple of 360 degree panos that are too large to display here. If you want to view them, see the links below

360 pano of Ham Hill, Somerset

360 pano Nihotupu Dam, Nr Auckland, New Zealand

I have a load of panoramas on Google Earth, Click here to see my pano thumbnails page


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> Oi! wot fakes? I'll have you know all mine are original masterpieces untouched by human hands!:laugh:


You're a pro Don .. I am just too fussy :laugh: I even find myself "lip-reading" when I watch video clips & synch the lips with the voice that is supposed to be "live" .. you probably won't be surprised at how many "live" performaces are playbacks these days .. In artistic terms your photos are great, but as mementos or historical fact .. they defeat the old adage that "photo's don't lie"!! They tell MORE than the truth .. 



DonaldG said:


> Now...
> 
> This was produced by a process of my own invention. (honest) I call it "FauxHDR"
> 
> Taking the darker of D_F's images & save as 1a.jpg
> Then making a much lighter version with levels pallet Save as 1b.jpg
> open 1a.jpg & make a darker version & save as 1c.jpg
> 
> Then tone-map the 3 versions in Photomatix Pro.
> The resultant mapped image is then given a burst of Fred Miranda's Velvia plugin and a small amount of saturation & finally a wee sharpen....
> 
> (I bet D_F doesn't like it! :grin


I regret to say that you hit the nail on the head .. artistic license rules and it's been rendered very well .. but the colouring (to me!!!) is not "alive" it's more like a painting than a photo .. 

I am just extremely hard to please ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> the pasha bulker on nobby's beach after huge storm two years ago - this was the morning after she ran aground





> BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!


----------



## TheAtheist

https://cid-22a15573023d2d71.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/pano.jpg - its only linked because skydrive,for some obscure reason, cannot host images in the conventional way!

Apologies for the curved edges, i think this has to do with the fact the ground on which this was taken was sloping and the camera was at an angle. Ah well, i think it looks alright nonetheless


----------



## Done_Fishin

this is a single photo, cropped to keep the interesting stuff visible .. otherwise unedited.

on the other hand this is a montage, using panoramic software, of the famous Meteora range in Greece with many, many Monastries built on the edges of sheer drops .. you really have to go there to appreciate it. Most places are now accessible by roads which take you to convenient access points .. stairways etc


----------



## grimx133

I had taken some in May with the idea of a pano or two. First try at it. Might be the program, bit wonky around the edges, so I cropped this on. It's the lake my parents live on north of Thunder Bay, ON. Same day as the goose picture.









edit - 
ok, so that isn't quite right, take two eh.


----------



## Done_Fishin

What are you using to merge the photo's .. I used to use Panorama Factory 3.1 (created the panorama above) however I tried Photoshop CS4 only to get totally different results .. I also tried Hugin which is Free but requires "brainpower" and patience.


----------



## DonaldG

CS3 & CS4 create brilliant panos - far better than any of the other pano software that I have used.


----------



## grimx133

I used autostitch, from a guy at the University of British Columbia. http://people.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html
See if I can put a scaled down one of the harbour. Shows how the
top edge is a bit ragged.


----------



## DonaldG

For this one, on a 21Mpx full frame camera, 5 vertical frames were stitched together, ended up as 12,200 pixels wide and file size of nearly 200Mb! It took my poor old laptop nearly 10 minutes to process it!

The reason for taking vertical shots was because I could not get further away, even with a 28mm wide angle. Hence the distortion....


----------



## Done_Fishin

grimx133 said:


> the top edge is a bit ragged.


That is quite normal .. you'll need to use the cropping function to remove it ..

part of the problem comes from slight differences in the "horizontal plane" between shots whilst the rest comes from the fact that photo's are "reconditioned" according to focal length (35mm for Film and variable for digital see http://www.panoramafactory.com/equiv35/equiv35.html for an explanation)

take these 3 pictures 





























They will first be converted to compensate for the given focal length and view point.





























they then get stitched together to form this 










or this 










depending upon what software you are using or what conditions you apply

the photographer would the crop & edit the photo according to his taste


----------



## grimx133

Well that makes sense then, thought it was the program, or my hand held shots. The harbour one I actually shot more frames in close to a 180 degree arc. Have to fool around with that a bit later. Would of liked to put in the dead grain elevator that was to my left.


----------



## Done_Fishin

when you want to stitch photo's together to make a panorama or even a 360 degree scene try yo ensure about a 30% lapping of each photo .. even better place your camera on a tripod that has been set to vertical using the calibration "bubble" that should be on the tripod, otherwise you'll have to use a plumbers line and measure to each leg.

My shots above were handheld, using a convenient bit of rock to steady the camera. the overlapping helps to calculate the horizontal as well as makes things easier stitching the pictures.


----------



## WereBo

As an aside to these, there's a website *here*, that takes panoramic shots to the next level - Immersive VR photography, using techniques like Spherical-Projection or Cubic-Projection.

There's tutorials, software and loads of samples, including a couple of mind-blowing views of the Grand Canyon in 360x180 view (360 degree surround and 180 degree up and down!!!). It's best viewed full-screen and you can either 'Auto-rotate' or click 'n' drag your mouse - Oh, and make sure you're sat down :grin:

I'd love to watch this using a pair of those 'Hi-Def VR' goggles :laugh:


----------



## NormanA

Here's one I did on a trip to Sedona AZ.


----------



## NormanA

Here's a better version.


----------



## DonaldG

Ships graveyard, Brittany, France today. - untweaked - orginal = 17,836 pixels wide, 5490px high. Made from 7 images, handheld. Stiched in Photoshop CS3 on my poor stuggling 4 year old laptop...(Can't wait to get back to my quad core beast back home...)

Part of my 'unloved' portfolio!










EDIT: Hi Norman :wave:
Welcome to TSF & especially to the Photographer's Corner :wave:


----------



## Wrench97

How much is the one on the right I need a new project?

Nice images Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin

wrench97 said:


> How much is the one on the right I need a new project?
> 
> Nice images Donald


you want to rebuild it or use photoshop to make it look like new ???


----------



## Wrench97

Why rebuild of course.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi all:

I take it Panoramas are about the same thing as Panoramic.

I do have a panoramic picture hanging in my basement, it is over 4 feet long.
It was never digitally put together, it is black and white, and taken in El Paso Texas (USA) along the Mexican border, it is an original print. It was taken in 1916.

It had to be taken with a panoramic camera. I wish I could share it with you.

BG


----------



## DonaldG

Hi BG
Yes, it is the same thing; panorama/pano/panoramic...

About a 100 years ago, when I was 15, My first photographic job was with a company who produced those panoramic photos of school pupils. I was done with a camera that was on a motorised panning head and as it swung round, the film was transported across the focal plane, synchronised, so that a very long negative was produced.

The same type of camera was used for scenic panoramic images. Now a days, it is easy to produce panos with digital images without the specialised camera.


----------



## JBSFFUN

A rainbow in the park by my house Tucson,Az


----------



## JBSFFUN

Trying to get the rainbow full sized.:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hi & Welcome 
Your photo looks full sized to me when I open in a new window so don't despair 

Hope you rushed up to the end, found your leprechaun and his pot of gold 

nice picture


----------



## JBSFFUN

One more time before I school myself on proper procedure.

:grin:

Thanks for the reply DONE ,is there a tutorial re/ uploading pictures here some where?
:upset:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi JBSFFUN
Welcome to TSF & The Photographer's Corner :wave:

Open an account with Photobucket (Free)
Upload your picture to Photobucket
Copy the URL of the image
Paste the URL into the TSF message box
Click on the 'Go Advanced' button and check that the image looks OK
Then click the 'Submit Reply' button....

BTW: If you have a query that is not directly associated with the thread subject, please start a new thread.

Thanks
Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin

you can also look here for Imageshack 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f288/how-to-post-an-image-hosted-with-imageshack-348204.html


----------



## Jciiio

our city 
Azzolfi - KSA










I am sorry ..

the pic is too big :tongue:


----------



## DonaldG

Wow - that is a big pano Jciio - Welcome to The Photographer's corner. :wave:

If possible, it would be helpful to restrict the size to 1024Px wide but that is a very interesting photograph. I shows that it can rain there!

Did you take the photo?


----------



## Jciiio

DonaldG said:


> Wow - that is a big pano Jciio - Welcome to The Photographer's corner. :wave:
> 
> If possible, it would be helpful to restrict the size to 1024Px wide but that is a very interesting photograph. I shows that it can rain there!
> 
> Did you take the photo?


actually no:1angel:

one of my friends:grin:


----------



## WereBo

Allo Jciio :wave:

Although a large picture, it shows an amazing amount of detail, that would have otherwise been lost :grin:


----------



## Jciiio

WereBo said:


> Allo Jciio :wave:
> 
> Although a large picture, it shows an amazing amount of detail, that would have otherwise been lost :grin:


:wave:

by the way .. :grin:
Rain does not fall there all the year,,but this photograph was taken after heavy rain,,

there, weather is dry

:smile:


----------



## WereBo

Might I ask, where is 'there'? :grin: I'd say somewhere in the 'Middle-East' (to Westerners), both from the buildings and the logo's writing, but I can't distinguish which country :wink:


----------



## Jciiio

WereBo said:


> Might I ask, where is 'there'? :grin: I'd say somewhere in the 'Middle-East' (to Westerners), both from the buildings and the logo's writing, but I can't distinguish which country :wink:


actually, from (KSA) Kingdom of Saudi Arabia :wink:

and the name of the city is : zulfi


----------



## WereBo

Aaahhh, that explains the beautiful script, thank you :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

Sunrise yesterday


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That's one beautiful sky!


----------



## Done_Fishin

This thread died out back in july 2009 .. since then have a different camera, use different software and different OS .. however I think that it's a shame to let some old threads die lie this so am reviving it with a panorama stitched together using hugin, colours adjusted using Gimp and the photo's taken using my Sony which unfortunately has started to show some wierd problems at power on .. so might be going back under warranty ... 

This was approx a 180 degree panorama that was covered by several photos before stitching together .. I noted today that there is a slight black area on the bottom right of the photo that could have been edited out .. but wasn't noticed earlier


----------



## Technodean




----------



## WereBo

I thought I'd revive this thread again, just for the heck of it :grin:

Taken yesterday at Greenwich Park in S E London, during the 'Golden Hour' - 3-shots 'Autostitched' by my camera....












This was taken further along the path at the end of the 'Golden Hour', showing the National Maritime Museum in the foreground, the old Royal Naval College behind it and the sprawl of London in the background. I had to crop it slightly along the bottom, the light was so dim in the viewfinder, I couldn't see a line of green netting that just poked in the middle of the immediate foreground :grin:

For anyone visiting London for the 2012 Olympics, this is where the Equestrian-Events will be held....


----------



## zuluclayman

the top one shows the autumn colours well but I would have cropped it to lose the far right side leafless trees
second has a nice softness about it particularly the sky - smog related probably - it breaks up the light and helps refract the oranges, reds etc - only good use for it :laugh:
one small criticism here - looks like it needs straightening a little - the background buildings lean to the right a touch


----------



## WereBo

I did consider cropping those trees, but decided to 'leaf' (insert groan here:grin them in as they showed the 'Autumn-ness' of the line.

I did try straightening the buildings, but the pic looked odd then, the tall buildings in the background were leaning over too much. The museum is at an angle and the ground slopes at a differing angle :laugh:

There was hardly any smog over London, it's just the onset of dusk shading the sky; the sky turns dull brown on smoggy days :wink:


----------

